

Digg's goin down. Wibba goin up. Just sayin... - liad
http://wibba.com

======
brk
Dunno about the title. I can tell you that for me personally, I'm burned out
on all the "social" sites online. I don't feel like building more lists,
following more people, inviting my friends to a new site, or seeing all the
same basic headlines and insights regurgitated on additional sites.

------
suliamansaleh
its pretty kool. where deos the name wibba come from

